# Exodon Paradoxus keeping question



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

I know these should be kept in schools like 10 or more, the less you go you run into attacks on the smaller fish or kill each other. I was wondering if I can keep just one completely alone? Or would it be unhappy? I can't seem to find an answer to this on Google. 

If anyone had experiences with these little monsters let me know! 

Thanks in advance,

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi LaceyRen,

My experience is with shoaling fish, not your Exodon Paradoxus, but am wondering about your question regarding keeping a single individual. Lots of articles online, in case these didn`t come up in your search.

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/one-tough-tetra-exodon-paradoxus-full-article.htm
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/exodon-paradoxus/

https://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/threads/exodons.8579/page-2

The following link is very well written and detailed. The author addresses keeping a single specimen.

http://exodonparadoxus.blogspot.ca/
`...a single exodon will likely die of the stress from being alone...`

Regarding breeding success https://opefe.com/exodon.html

Hope someone who has kept these chimes in. They really look beautiful and would be interesting to keep, in the right conditions.

Jackie


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you so much Jackie, I did find most of them on my own but I did not see the link with the single exodon dying from stress. Thanks for all the google digging. Definitely gives me to definite no for keeping a little fella by himself. Which is too bad, such beautiful fish. Thanks again  

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi again,

I'm, curious how these guys got on your radar. Did you see them in a store or does someone you know have them? Do tell

Looked these guys up in "Tropical Fishes" by Mary E. Sweeney et al. (great book to drag around to fish stores btw), and the first sentence is "The Bucktooth is not for sissies."

I'm also curious what size tank you are running and what fish you are keeping. Are you looking for a feature specimen in a community tank or is it the predatory nature of the exo's that appeal to you? 

If you can convey what you are trying to achieve with your set up or set ups, my thinking is that someone on the forum might offer up a suggestion that works with the fish you already have.

Jackie


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

I've an extra 10 gal I wanted for a predator fish. I've always thought pirahanas were pretty cool but they are too large and a lot of forums have mentioned they aren't as interesting when not feeding. I have been looking at pea puffers as well but they are sooooo tiny. I just want to keep whatever this predator fish on it's own. A fish that does well alone but not lonely  also a fish that's hardy 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

A betta is a predator that can be kept singly and does not need at least a 65+ tank with heavy filtration.


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation but I'm not looking to keep Bettas, but not for me. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

